# Wax moths



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are a lot of things you can do. These are the things I would do. Freezing is good if you can do it. Maybe you can sort through the frames and only freeze the infested ones, although you may miss some this way. You can get Certan and spray it on the frames the bacteria will kill the wax moth larvae but is harmless to bees and humans. This is available from www.beeworks.com. I'm not a fan of the para-moth. I have used it sometimes, but it stinks and it's another chemical in the hive.

Have you dug in to see if these are live larvae or did they already die over winter?


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

The cleanest way to get rid of the moths!

Take the frames in a barrel of old refrigerator then put one or two tee spoon of sulfur in a metal can like an empty milk or been can etc. and burn it. Sulfur strips are easier to burn.

The can need a few nail holes approx 1 inch above the bottom for air circulation, and has to be placed on a wire in the upper part of the barrel. Sulfur fog is heavier than air and will go down in the barrel.
Cover the barrel with something so the sulfur cant escape. This procedure will kill all the moths and larvas.

Next day take the combs on fresh air for a while and they are ready to use again or you can store the combs without problems.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Have you ever just added the supers and hoped for the best? I know this sound lazy but freezing 20 supers is alot. And not going to do the sulfur att. I did try to access the web site Mike B. gave my but it locked me out and said I was an "unauthorized access".

I heard that the paramoth kills one thing but not the other. Not sure if they meant moths but no eggs, or eggs but no larva, etc.
I do have a good supply of paramoth.

Anyone have any success or an opinion on what would happen if I just add the supers?
Thank you.

I did rip apart 3 frames and found nothing. But some of the sawdust looking residue was almost white. Making me think that this was probably very recent damage. ???

[This message has been edited by BjornBee (edited June 07, 2003).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.beeworks.com/uspage5.asp is the page with the Certan. It's listed as "wax moth control"

I know that sulpher smoke will kill bees but not leave any harmful residue. If it kills the wax moth larvae then it should work. I don't know if it does or not, myself.

I think freezing is the cleanest, but I understand it's difficult to do.

I would hesitate to put them in the hive. I've seem too many infested hives. Usually it's minor but they still tear things up.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

That second web address worked great. Thank-you M.Bush and for Axtmann info.


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Michael,
What is in the Certan that kills the moths and larvae. Is that the bacillus t___ -I can't remember the name of it.
Denise


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bacillus Thuringienis


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm going to order Certan today. Cost per hive is expensive but if it works its worth it.

Last night I had a brain-fart as I call it sometimes. What does anyone think of taking something like a baby pool filled with water and letting the frames soak for say 24 hours. I was wondering if this would kill any eggs/larva/moths, and would it damage the wax? If no wax damage, what could be added to the water as a benefit if this would help?


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Michael,
do you use the Certan for winter storage of your supers or just storage any time? How often do you have to spray them? I would love to get away from using the moth crystals.
Denise


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm afraid I haven't been very religious about the Certan. But I have sprayed it on when putting them in storage. I've also sprayed it on in the spring. I think you could spray it on bare foudation. When I've used it, I have had a lot less moths.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My guess is the soaking will kill the larvae but not the eggs. Still that's a good start. The Certan will only kill the larvae, but it will kill larvae that hatch later too.


----------



## beeman 202 (Jan 8, 2003)

Just add the supers to a strong colony and all will be well. The 60,000+- bees in the colony will work over any damaged comb and also clean out larvae/pupae of the wax moth.


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

It's awfully early for moths. I would think the cacoons are left from last fall. Letting the bees take care of the combs is the best option.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hi all
just a thought I have used eucalyptus oils mixed with honey fed to all my hives and had no wax mothes for over13 yrs.
it seems to peramate the wood like cedar linning in your closet repelling the mothes.
works for me.
I am a strong believer in the natural oils for treatments of your bees.
Don


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Fat/beeman,how do you mix the oil-honey? the ratio:? also could you mix it with sugar water,>>>>>> Mark


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Fat/beeman,how do you mix the oil-honey? the ratio:? also could you mix it with sugar water,>>>>>> Mark

I'm not him, of course, but from my experience if you mix essential oils well in honey first and let them set and disolve well, you can then mix it with cool or slightly warm (but never hot because it will evaporate the oils) sugar syrup.

I have another question for Fat Beeman which I keep asking. That is how to you keep the taste of the eucalyptus out of the honey? Isn't this a problem? I am very tempted to try it because I HATE wax moths, but I am hesitant because I'm afraid it will permeate the comb and the hive and the taste will get in the honey. Maybe it's not a problem, but it worries me.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hi all
I use 1 quart of honey and about 12 =15 drops of eucalytus oil to treat about 50 hives. 
you never get any taste of it in your honey as you only use about teaspoon to a hive and bees seem to disapate it very good. 
I also tried useing it in sugar water as it didn't work well as the oil seperated in mix.
useing honey it stays well mixed untill consumed.
I also use wintergreen oil for mite control and had very good results=no mites or shb
for this I use about 35=50 drops of wintergreen oil to a quart of honey and feed it thru a hive top feeder at the rate of 1 tablespoon to the hive 2 times a week.
have more info if your interested.
it seems to work for me as I run 200 hives and sell queens free of mites and passed my state inspection.
Don


----------



## cochran500 (May 20, 2003)

How often do you treat with the eucalyptus oil and do you just put on top of the frames or inner cove?
Thanks

Marty


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hi all
I just put on entrence or on hive top feeders simple=huh?
it don't have to be so complacated simple always is best.
Don


----------

